# Moving to Vienna Austria...



## thegood (Jan 11, 2004)

any tips, recommendations, etc. about the MTB scene?

I hope the riding is good. I'll be hittin 32x18 on a 29er...bought a 20T cog just in case


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

I have not yet ridden in Vienna but run a lot of the trails there. There are a bunch of trails in the Salmansdorf area (end of the 35A busline) and some are marked with signs stating they are mtb trails. The nicest singletrack is off limits to bikes.

Ask mtbr user BruceBrown, he used to live there and road there a lot.

If your German is good then check out: bikeboard.at

Cheers,
Marty


----------

